# Farmall F-20 Project Tractor



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a link to my YouTube videos. The last 6-7or so, have to deal with the Farmall F-20 I was given last August. Things have slowed down on it - since I don't have a heated shop - but I've managed to get a few things done on it throughout the winter. 
It started out as a "rolling chassis" when I got it.

It's been torn down since then, and I have a lot of parts ready to go on when it warms up. 

I'm doing it on a SHORT shoestring budget, so it won't be PERFECT when I'm done, but functional.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/Scroungeman?feature=mhum#p/u]YouTube - Scroungeman's Channel[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## gbunt64 (Jan 20, 2009)

where did you find good/new front wheels?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I got them from a friend of mine but good wheels are pretty easy to find. You looking for some?


----------



## gbunt64 (Jan 20, 2009)

*F20 wheels*

Yes, I am also restoring an F-20 and need front wheels.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

OK- what style are you looking for? The early "Round Spoke" are out there - just harder to find because everyone wants them for their tractor. 

Used Farm Tractors for Sale - Farmall F-20 Front Spokes

The later "Cut Down" style - factory steel rims that have been cut down and welded to a rubber tire rim. These are bt FAR the most common. Guys got rid of the steel rims when rubber tires became more available. It's the ones you'll see the most often, and are easiest to find. 

Used Farm Tractors for Sale - Farmall F-20 Front Rims

There are a couple other styles, but they are harder to find. Here is one from a "late" F-20:

Looking for Farmall F-20 Front Wheel Lugs - Yesterday's Tractor Co.

None of these photos are mine, they just popped up on a quick search.

I should note that - even though they say "for sale" they are "Archived Photo Ads, and probably long gone....


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

You can also call this guy. He should be able to figure out where to get a set.

Poke Here


----------

